# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Eeron kuvat

## Eppu

Päätinpä tuossa viime viikolla, että siirrän kuvastoni googlen Picasa-verkkoalbumiin. Vielä en ole täysin perehtynyt sen kaikkiin ominaisuuksiin, mutta se vaikuttaa ihan toimivalta ja sopivalta minun pienehköjä tarpeitani ajatellen.

Tähän mennessä olen lisännyt muutamia kuvia Kuopiosta perjantailta, mutta lähipäivinä odotettavissa on myös vanhempia kuvia.

Olkaa hyvä!

----------


## Eppu

Kuvakansioon nyt lisätty runsaasti vanhempia kuvia.

----------


## Eppu

Elokuun kuvia.

Täytyy sanoa, että pilvisellä säällä tulee sitten erinomaisen loistavia kuvia. Tasainen valo eikä minkäänlaisia varjoja - ja tietysti erinomainen kamera. Mitäpä sitä muuta tarvitsee...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

Syyskuun kuvia on alkanut ilmestyä tänne.

----------


## Eppu

Syyskuun kuvapaketti päättyy (ainakin tällä hetkellä) 24 kuvan satsiin Kouvolasta. Kuvat alkavat tästä.

----------


## Eppu

...Ja vielä syyskuun viimeisen päivän kuvasatoa Hämeenlinnasta alkaen tästä.

----------


## Eppu

Lokakuun kuvasaalista on alkanut suoltua tänne.

----------


## Eppu

Marraskuun kuvakansiosta löytyy tähän mennessä ainakin kuvapaketti Hämeenlinnasta. Ja lisää tulee...  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Joulukuun kuvat päättyvät 30:n kuvan satsiin Kouvolasta.

----------


## hylje

Ikarukset löytäneet käyttönsä. Kuvaajan maininnat ja muistiinpanot kuvista olisivat kelpo lisä hienoille kuville, esim. paikka, syitä kuvan merkittävyydelle (jos on), teknisiä tietoja (kaluston merkki/malli/erikoisuudet..).

----------


## Eppu

Tammikuun 2009 kuvista löytyy jo mm. pari TKL:n autoa, jotka ovat saaneet uutta ulkoasua...

----------


## ultrix

> Tammikuun 2009 kuvista löytyy jo mm. pari TKL:n autoa, jotka ovat saaneet uutta ulkoasua...


Kappas! Täytyy sanoa, että Carrukseen tulee ihan uutta ilmettä uuden värityksen myötä. En osaa sanoa, onko ilme parempi vai ei, mutta se tuo auton ainakin 2000-luvun puolelle.

----------


## jtm

Hyi hitto! Tuo #228 näyttää kyllä todella rumalta! Näitkö oliko vaihtanut penkki kankaatkin #222 tyyliin?

----------


## Cay

Komealtahan tuo #228 nyt näyttää. Mukana vieläpä hieno vertailukuva samasta paikasta ja kuvakulmasta, kiitos Eppu. Scanioihin tuo päivitetty kuosi ei kieltämättä ole sopinut yhtä mallikkaasti, mutta tämä 10-vuotias romu on nyt liki yhtä linjakas kuin tuoreimmat Volvo-kamunsa.

Lieneeköhän syytä odottaa vielä lisää kalustonkohennuksia?

----------


## jtm

> Lieneeköhän syytä odottaa vielä lisää kalustonkohennuksia?


Jos sarjasta #214-#217 tai #218-221 parantaisi jotain niin olisi hyvä. Voisi saada lisää elinaikaa Tampereella. Luulisin, että #222 elää pitempään kuin sisarukset #218-221, jos niitä ei kunnosteta.

----------


## Eppu

Edellisiin viesteihin vastaten... Minun mielestä uusi väritys on ihan ok, ainakin etupään osalta. Mutta miksi tuon sinisen osuuden täytyy nousta noinkin korkealle, kun se aiemmin oli hillitympi? Ja miksi sinisen värin täytyy peräpäässä noudattaa luukun muotoja? Tuloksena on nyt liikaa sinistä valkoiseen nähden. Ei ole kovin kiva. Ja Carrukseen sopii mielestäni tasainen sininen raita parhaiten yhdessä mustan kanssa siten, että ikkunalinja näyttää suoralta. Mutta sehän ei ole tilaajavärityksen mukaista... :Sad:

----------


## Eppu

Tammikuun kuvakansioon on ilmestynyt 29 kuvan satsi Hämeenlinnasta (16.1.). Selaus alkaen tästä.

----------


## Eppu

Helmikuun kuvat alkavat kuvakollaasilla mm. Hyvinkäältä ja Hämeenlinnasta.

----------


## Eppu

Huhtikuun kuvakansioon on jo ilmestynyt kuvia mm. pääsiäisen ajalta, jolloin poikkesin Lahdessa ja Kouvolassa.

----------


## Eppu

Vapun ajan kuvituksia löytyypi täältä. Poikkesin Turussa ja "SL-maassa" joista kuvia kertyi yhteensä noin sata.

----------


## Eppu

Kesäkuun kuvakansion ensimmäisenä aiheena on Bruce Springsteenin keikka, joka keräsi Tampereelle tukun tilureita. Ja löytyypä kuva myös lystilinjurista.

Toukokuussa tuli puolestaan kuvattua monenlaista sekalaista kun Ruotsin puolellakin käväisin pari kertaa, kuten myös kuun loppupuolella Lahdessa, palaten kotio Tikkurilan kautta...

----------


## jtm

Todella kattava ja hyvä kuvasetti jälleen Eero! :Wink:  Laaja kuvasto ja se ruotsinpuolella ollut seutu VanHool-nivel oli kyllä hieno ja Tampereelta Tyllilän nivel-Wiima ja Leyland. Näitä lisää.

----------


## Eppu

Kesäkuu on nyt siis paketissa ja heinäkuisia kuvia on myös kertynyt jo muutama. Tarkoitus olisi tämän kuun aikana täydentää kuvakansiota mm. kuvilla ulkomaan matkalta. Matkakohteena on eräs pikkukaupunki jossa viimeksi käväisin kolme vuotta sitten ja jossa bussikalusto on kuluvankin vuoden aikana uusiutunut rajulla kädellä... :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

Parin viikon sisällä on kertynyt varsin runsaasti kuvia eri puolilta:

Viron reissua
Viikon 31 kuvia

Tämä jälkimmäinen kuvakansio sisältää kuvia seuraavilta paikkakunnilta: Jyväskylä, Pieksämäki, Joensuu, Nurmes, Valtimo, Siilinjärvi, Iisalmi, Kajaani, Oulu ja Tampere.

----------


## Eppu

Kuvia on kertynyt, vaikkakin syksyn ja talven tullen ei yhtä paljoa kuin kesäaikaan:

Syyskuu
Loppuvuosi (loka-joulukuu, täydennystä siis luvassa vähitellen...)

----------


## Eppu

Tänä vuonna on jo tullut muutama foto räpsäistyä. Niitä voi katsella tästä.

----------


## Eppu

Perjantain 12.2. ja lauantain 13.2. kuvia Hämeenlinnasta ja etelämpää alkaen tästä. Sisältää muutaman foton Hämeen Linjan ja Vekka Liikenteen viimeisimmistä hankinnoista.

----------


## Eppu

Kuvakansio on nyt siirretty katseluominaisuuksiltaan mukavampaan paikkaan, eli kuvat.fi -palveluun. Jatkossa niitä kertyy sitten tänne, todennäköisesti siirtelen vanhempiakin kuvia ja picasa-sivu jäänee pois käytöstä.

----------


## Eppu

Huhtikuussa on jo kuvasatoa kertynyt mm. Lahdesta ja Kouvolasta.

----------


## Eppu

Vapun kuvia. Aiheena mm. Tukholman citybananin rakennustyömaa sekä satunnaisia tilureita.

----------


## Eppu

Isompi kuvasatsi eiliseltä reissulta alkaen tästä. Pienenä maistiaisena laitettakoon mm. SatLin Säffle Raumalta sekä Porista edelleen Lastusen väreissä oleva LIB-427.

----------


## Eppu

Ja seuraavaksi parin päivän reissulta jälleen isompi kuvasatsi löytyypi alkaen tästä. Reitti kulki tällä kertaa siten, että kuvia kertyi Tampereen lisäksi seuraavilta paikkakunnilta: Turku, Salo, Espoo, Helsinki, Porvoo, Mäntsälä ja Lahti.

Muutama maistiainen:

----------


## Eppu

Elokuun kuvakansioon on ilmestynyt runsaasti uusia kuvia, viimeiset viikonlopun reissulta, jonka reitti kulki Lahden, Orimattilan ja Porvoon kautta "HSL-maahan".
Muutamia otoksia matkan varrelta:

----------


## bussifriikki

mikäs ihmeen liikennöitsijä tämä on?
http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2010/Elokuu/IMG_0906.jpg

----------


## aki

> mikäs ihmeen liikennöitsijä tämä on?
> http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2010/Elokuu/IMG_0906.jpg


Tilausliikenne Lauri Möttö Ky, kotipaikka Kitee, käsitykseni mukaan voitti kilpailutuksessa linjan Y7, aiheesta lisää viestiketjussa "Tampereen paikallisliikenne>Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus 1 / 2010"

----------


## Eppu

Viime aikojen kuvia: syyskuu ja lokakuu, josta löytyy jo mm. kuvia syksyn uutuuksista sekä joitakin auringon pilaamia kuvia hämeestä.

----------


## Eppu

Lokakuun kansioon lisätty kuvasettiä Turku-Uusikaupunki-Rauma -akselilta.

Kuvakollaasin parhaimmistoa:

----------


## Eppu

Marraskuun kansio nyt myös avattu.

Sieltä löytyy mm.:

----------


## Eppu

Joulukuu ja sitä myöten koko vuosi alkaa nyt olemaan paketissa. Tai ainakin jos pakkanen tästä vuoden viimeisinä päivinä vain kiristyy...

Muutamia poimintoja:

  

Lisäksi nyt uusi kansio josta löytyy kuvia "näköis-ajokista"  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

kuin nätti toi pienoismalli!  :Very Happy:  miten oot tehny sen?

----------


## Eppu

> kuin nätti toi pienoismalli!  miten oot tehny sen?


Enimmäkseen kierrätettävistä tai "kierrätettävistä" materiaaleista. Ikkunat ovat kalvoa, seinät / runko kartonkia, tangot metallilankaa. Tekeminen vaati kyllä extra-annoksen luovuutta. Projekti kesti melkoisen kauan ja oli välillä aika tuskaa. Mutta valmista tuli ja suunnitelmissa olis toinenkin jos jaksan, nimittäin Ajokki 5300.

----------


## ultrix

Todellakin komea pienoismalli, fontitkin tasan oikeita! *hatunnosto*

----------


## Eppu

Tammikuun ja Helmikuun kuvia löytyy jo jonkin verran. Ehkäpä kevättä kohti kuvien määrä taas lähtee kasvamaan päin  :Wink: 

Muutama otos:

  

Kiitän myös ajokki-pienoismallipalautteesta. Ajatuksena olisi väsätä toinenkin, eli jo aiemmin mainittu Ajokki 5300 / B10M - mikäli vaan rahkeet riittää. Muistikuvat näistä autoista alkavat jo hiipumaan, joten jos kellään (killerpop?) on näistä autoista sisätilakuvia - erityisesti jostain ohjaamon/keulan seutuvilta - niitä olisi ilo tutkiskella mahdollista työtä varten...

----------


## Eppu

Maaliskuun kuvakansio on täten avattu - ja vieläpä hieman reilummalla satsilla kuvia mm. räntäisestä Porista.

----------


## Eppu

Huhtikuun kuvituksia löytyy linkin takaa. Tuon kuukauden aikana on reissattukin, mm. Toscanassa ja "SL-maassa", josta varsinkin raitioliikenteestä kiinnostuneille olisi tarjolla pari mukavaa fotoa.

----------


## Eppu

Toukokuu käyntiin! Tarjolla jo mm. kuvakollaasi perjantain Uudenmaan kierrokselta. Reitti mukaili aluksi radanvartta, jatkuen Keravalta Nikkilän kautta Porvooseen. Seuraavassa pieniä maistiaisia pikkukuvina:

----------


## Eppu

Kesäkuun kansioon päätyi lopulta tarkalleen 100 kuvaa. Heinäkuu on myös kameran ulkoilutuksen osalta päässyt alkuun. Ja lisää tulee...  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

Heinäkuussa on jo kamera päässyt ulos ihan kiitettävästi, ja kuukausi on vasta alkupuolella. Perjantaina hankitun 2vk bussipassin ansiosta kuvasato sen kun vaan kasvaa  :Smile: 

Ekan kiepin otoksia löytyy jo täältä.

Mielenkiintoisimmat kuvat tuli otettua kumminkin paluumatkan 15 min pysähdyksellä Hämeenlinnassa. Seuraavassa tästä pari fotoa:

----------


## Eppu

Näin on sitten pari viikkoa reissattu siellä sun täällä ja kuvia on kertynyt kohtuullinen määrä. Seuraavassa joitakin otoksia, joita klikkaamalla pääsee muitakin reissun tuotoksia ihailemaan:

    

Vielä olisi 1 päivä passia jäljellä. Mutta mihinkähän sitä vielä menisi...

----------


## Eppu

Heinäkuun kuvasatsi olisi sitten valmis. Viimeisenä viikonloppuna pääosassa oli erityisesti Teivon kuninkuusravien kuljetukset. Tässä muutama otos ko. tapahtumasta:

   

Elokuussa olisi sitten näillä näkymin kiertelyä Latviassa, ja luonnollisesti kameraakin olisi tarkoitus ulkoiluttaa  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

Viime aikojen kuvia:
Elokuuta
Latvian ja Viron reissua elokuun alussa
Syyskuun kansio, joka toki vielä täydentyy.

----------


## antsa

Onkos tuon Satakunnan Oulusta tuodun lahtikon GBL-870 kylkinumero 153 ? Kun ei vielä Killerin listoilta löydy.

----------


## Eppu

> Onkos tuon Satakunnan Oulusta tuodun lahtikon GBL-870 kylkinumero 153 ? Kun ei vielä Killerin listoilta löydy.


Onpa hyvinkin. Kuvassa auto lienee paikannut teli-vegaa, kun ei ainakaan minulla ole autosta enempää havaintoja Tampereen osalta.

----------


## Eppu

Viime viikkojen kuvia on kertynyt syyskuun ja lokakuun kansioihin:
muutamia oivalluksia ja bongauksia:

----------


## Eppu

Lokakuu on näin valmis. Kuvasto täydentyi mm. Ruotsin reissulla (Bollnäs), Rauman ja Turun kautta.

----------


## Eppu

Marraskuun kuvastosta löytyy jo mm.:

----------


## Eppu

Joulukuussa onkin kuvailtu jo yllättävänkin paljon, ottaen huomioon surkean sään. No, onhan sitä pitäny uutta kameraa ulkoiluttaa...  :Smile:  Seuraavassa mm. muutamia tämän päivän otoksia:

----------


## Eppu

Vuosi 2012 käyntiin, tästä se lähtee!

   

Jatkossa periaatteena on, että päättyneen vuoden kuvat siirretään arkistoon, jossa ne järjestyvät firman mukaan ääkköstettynä. Näin ollen viime vuoden kuviakin aletaan vähitellen sinne siirtämään. Projekti vie aikaa, mutta kyllä siitä joskus valmista tulee...

----------


## Eppu

Kevättä on jo kuukauden verran noin virallisessa mielessä mennyt, mutta kuvia on kertynyt niukanlaisesti - mitä nyt parina viime päivänä enemmän. Tässä muutama esimerkki joiden kautta pääsee muihinkin kuviin:

----------


## Eppu

Huhtikuu aloitetaan 67 kuvan satsilla Keuruulta ja Jyväskylästä:

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2012/huhtikuu/

----------


## Eppu

Viime aikoina on kuvia kertynyt runsaasti niin bussipassimatkailun kuin Tarton reissunkin myötä. Seuraavassa pieniä maistiaisia, joiden kautta pääsee myös tutkailemaan kuvasaalista laajemmin:

Bussipassimatkalla kulki mukana erityisesti kirjastoauto-teema:

 

Myös muutamia uutuuksia tuli kuvaan matkatessa:

 

Kesäkuun kansioon on päätynyt jo kuvitusta Viron-matkalta:

----------


## Eppu

Päivän teema otsikolla EA bussipark - vanhojen romupienoismallien jämäkaatopaikka. Näiden tekeleiden osalta mennään niinkin pitkälle kuin 90-luvun puolivälin tienoille, pääosin. Mielikuvitusta on mullakin piisannut...  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Kesä on vaihtunut syksyyn ja monenmoista kuvantynkää on viime aikoina kertynyt:

elokuu, syyskuu

----------


## Eppu

Kuvastossa tapahtuu. Olen järjestellyt arkistoa, ja sinne on nyt siirretty vuosi 2011 kokonaisuudessaan. Edellisvuoden kuvasato parhaillaan siirron alla, mutta on tässä työn alla myös arkistojen kätköistä löytyvän kuvamateriaalin laitto esille - joskin vielä en ole päättänyt mistä päästä sitä aloittaisi. Tarkoitus kuitenkin olisi laittaa tuonne vähitellen kaikki mahdollinen julkaistavaksi kelpaava, mitä ikinä on tullut räpsittyä.

Kuluvan vuoden kuviakin on toki nähtävissä, ja viimeisin päivitys tapahtui juuri hetki sitten.

Ja toki kuvastoon edelleen pääsee parhaiten alapuolelta löytyvän linkin kautta...

----------


## Eppu

Kameran ulkoilutuksen suhteen on nyt pikku hiljaa heräilty talvihorroksesta ja viime kuussa kuvia kertyi ihan mukava satsi. Löytyy mm. Kausalaa, Lahtea ja Porvoota: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/huhtikuu/

----------


## Eppu

Enpäs olekaan yli vuoteen mainostanut kuvatuksiani, joten laitetaanpas nyt jotain viime aikojen otoksia linkkeinä.

Keskikesän bussipassikuvia sekä Oulua: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...ja+bussipassi/

Heinäkuista Pärnua: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...14/P%C3%A4rnu/

----------


## tohpeeri

> Enpäs olekaan yli vuoteen mainostanut kuvatuksiani, joten laitetaanpas nyt jotain viime aikojen otoksia linkkeinä.
> 
> Keskikesän bussipassikuvia sekä Oulua: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...ja+bussipassi/
> 
> Heinäkuista Pärnua: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...14/P%C3%A4rnu/


    Hienoja kuvia! Ne Omni City-nivelet  joissa on avattavia sivuikkunoita ovat varmaan entisiä tamperelaisia.

----------


## Eppu

> Hienoja kuvia! Ne Omni City-nivelet  joissa on avattavia sivuikkunoita ovat varmaan entisiä tamperelaisia.


Tampereelta on peräisin 4 kpl sinivalkoisia OmniCityjä. Linkin kuvissa on näistä vain 1 kpl. Vihreät ovat peräisin käsittääkseni Eskilstunasta ja yksi kuvissakin esiintyvä kokovalkoinen hieman pitempi yksilö Ranskasta. Nämä siis GoBusin autoja, Atkon valkoiset OmniCityt ovat Ruotsista nekin.

Viime kesän kuvissa kennolle osui enemmänkin ko. kaupungin kalustoa.

----------


## Eppu

Heinäkuun kuvakansio on nyt avattu Lahden kierroksen kuvilla, sisältää näitä paljon puhuttuja uutuuksia runsaasti.

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...hein%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## KriZuu

> Heinäkuun kuvakansio on nyt avattu Lahden kierroksen kuvilla, sisältää näitä paljon puhuttuja uutuuksia runsaasti.
> 
> http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...hein%C3%A4kuu/


Onpas Koiviston Volvot maalautettu tökerösti etuvaloja myöten...  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Eppu

Syyskuun kansio vihdoin avattu. Sisältää kuvakollaasin Kouvolasta, keskustan ja Elimäen lähiön alueelta.

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus.../2014/syyskuu/

----------


## Eppu

Muutama kuva alkaneelta vuodelta: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...2015/tammikuu/

Voi olla että tammikuun kuvat ovatkin sitten tässä kokonaisuudessaan. Innostus kameran kanssa ulkoiluun näin talviaikaan on sen verran vähäisempää. Vaan jospa helmikuussa sitten. Tarvetta olis käydä ainakin Hyrylässä tutkimassa, millä kamppeilla Korsisaari siellä liikennettään pyörittää. Myös uudet porvoolaisvolvot ovat kuvaamatta. Ja tietty maaliskuun alussa mahdollisesti perinteinen Lahti-päivä salpausselän kisojen aikaan...

----------


## Eppu

Tarina jatkuu ja HELMIKUUSSA käytiin Hyvinkäällä, Nurmijärvellä, Hämeenlinnassa ja Lahdessa, sekä tempaistiin kotikulmiltakin muutama tilurikuva.

MAALISKUU alkoi niinikään tiluriotoksilla. Reissut ovat suuntautuneet Hollolaan, Heinolaan, Jyväskylään ja Porvooseen.

----------


## Eppu

Huhtikuuta: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...2015/huhtikuu/

On tullut tähän mennessä retkeiltyä Lahdessa, Hausjärvellä, Nurmijärvellä, Helsingissä, Tuusulassa ja Järvenpäässä. Ja ainakin jotain lisää tulee vielä. Vappua en vietä Suomessa, vaan siirryn sen ajaksi Saksaan pakoon tätä perinteistä örvellysjuhlaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Eppu

Viime aikoina on tullut monenlaisia bongauksia kuvailtua, varsinkin toukokuun lopun luokkaretket aiheuttivat kuvaustoimenpiteitä. Nyt on kaikki huhti- ja toukokuun kuvat laitettu esille: huhtikuu toukokuu

Myös kesäkuussa on jokunen ruutu tullut tempaistua tähän mennessä.

----------


## Eppu

Heinäkuu lienee nyt valmis, ellen sitten vielä intoudu alkuviikolla tekemään pientä kierrosta. Ja onhan tässä tullut jo kierreltyä, kun kuvauspaikkakunniksi pääsivät mukaan tähän mennessä mm. Pärnu, Tallinna, Helsinki, Vantaa ja Oulu.

----------


## Eppu

Viime aikojen kuvia: elokuu, syyskuun alku.

Elokuussa tuli kierreltyä mm. Hämeenlinnassa, Jyväskylässä ja Vantaalla. Syyskuu aloitettiin retkellä Porvooseen, josta löytyy tätä nykyä Suomen ehkäpä erikoisin joukkoliikennekatu.

----------


## Eppu

Päätinpä herättää kuukausikuvastoni kunnolla henkiin inventoimalla ja retusoimalla kaikki kuvani mitä ikinä vain tallessa on. Kuvastoon toki on tarkoitus laittaa esiin ainoastaan ne ruudut joissa vain suinkin jotain järkeä on. Toisin sanoen kaiken maailman suttukuvia ei sinne laiteta, joskin vuoden 2006 osalta tästäkin on hieman tingitty koska sen aikainen kamerani oli varsin heikko tekele. Tällä hetkellä valmiina on kokonaisuudessaan vuosi 2006. Vuosi 2007 on jo aloitettu tammikuun osalta. Koko homma sitten kestänee varmaankin talven yli, sillä tuosta eteenpäin kuvien määrä kuukausittain sen kun lisääntyy vähitellen. Tällä projektilla on sekin merkitys tosiaan, että alkuperäisistä ruuduista veistelen 1000:n pikselin levyisiä kuvia joita voi sitten julkaista tarvittaessa myös tietokannan puolella. Ja samalla nämä kuvat tulevat nimetyksi siten, että kuvan nimen alkupään numerot/kirjaimet viittaavat kuvauslaitteen malliin ja loppupäästä löytyy kuvauskohde.

----------


## Eppu

Viime aikojen kuvia: joulukuu, kaikki otokset otettu Madeiralla. Myös tammikuu on nyt avattu muutamalla sinivalkoaiheisella räpsyllä.

----------


## Eppu

Kevät on pitkällä ja sen myötä kuvia on kertynyt. Huhtikuussa käväistiin mm. Lahdessa, Kouvolassa, Valkealassa, Inkeroisissa, Kotkassa ja Porvoossa, kotiseutuja (Tampere) unohtamatta. Toukokuu on puolestaan aloitettu kuvasatsilla Jyväskylästä. Luvassa on tähän kansioon reilusti lisää kuvia koska retkiä on tiedossa myös ulkomaille. Ja retkistä puheenollen ne jokakeväiset luokkaretket näkyvät kuvien muodossa varmasti sitten kun niiden aika on  :Wink: 

Menneen ajan kuvia on myöskin retusoitu. Työn alla tällä hetkellä huhtikuu 2009 johon odotettavissa vielä lisää ruutuja heti kun ehtii...

----------


## Eppu

Runsaasti kuvia viime ajoilta: toukokuussa tuli vielä poikettua Vaasassa stafettkarnevaaleilla sekä kuvailtua sekalaisia luokkaretkikuljettimia. Saksassa ja Luxemburgissa tuli myös poikettua ihan kuukauden lopussa. Kesäkuun kuvakollaasissa teemana edelleen pääasiassa luokkaretkiajoneuvot sekä Ylöjärvellä alkanut Nysse-liikenne. Ja ei sovi unohtaa myöskään päiväretkeä Tallinnaan jossa tuli kuvattua mm. Koplin raitiotien remontin aikaista bussilinjaa 52. Pienenä erikoisuutena tässä kuvakansiossa on se, että kuvista kaksi on otettu Paldiskissa.

----------


## Eppu

Heinäkuu: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2016/07/

Tästä yhteensä 318 ruutua käsittävästä kansiosta löytyy paljonkin. Alkukuusta poikettiin Jyväskylässä ja Mikkelissä. Kuun puolenvälin tienoilla tehtiin autoreissu Ouluun, josta kuvia myös tien päältä ja matkan varrelta. Näiden välissä tuli poikettua myös Porvoon länsiosissa. Lopuksi vielä kertyi isohko satsi kuvia Turun kuninkuusraveista.

Elokuu: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2016/08/

Muutamia tilureita ja länskärin uutuuksia. Ja lisää tulee...  :Very Happy:

----------


## antsa

Pieni korjaus sun heinäkuun kuviin : Kuopion Liikenteen rahtiauto on 20. 19 on kaksi akselinen  :Wink:

----------


## Eppu

Nyt olisi vihdoinkin toukokuun 2009 kuvat retusoitu ja laitettu kaiken kansan nähtäväksi: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2009/05/

Hommaa riitti, kun kuvia kertyi lopulta 343 kpl. Seuraavaksi sitten eteenpäin kesäkuun kuvia ehostamaan...

----------


## Eppu

Viime aikoina kuvastoon on lisätty:

- Tammikuu 2017 - sisältää kuvia mm Tampereelta Uudeltamaalta ja Hämeenlinnasta.

- Retrokuvissa valmistunut heinäkuu 2009 jossa myös pari settiä etelänaapurista. Kotimaan puolella tuli puolestaan kuvattua tuolloin ihan mielenkiintoisia autoja niin kotikaupungista kuin vähän idempää ja pohjoisempaakin.

----------


## Eppu

Vuoden 2009 kuvasto on nyt kokonaisuudessaan valmis: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2009/
Loppuvuoden kuvissa ei mitään erityisempää ollutkaan, kevään ja kesän kansioissa lienee kaikki olennaisimmat.

Kuluvan vuoden osalta helmikuu aloitettiin pienellä retkellä Porvooseen: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2017/02/

----------


## Eppu

Heinäkuu 2017 taitaa olla nyt kuvailtu. Monenlaista on taas räpsitty monessa paikassa: olkaa hyvä!

(Muutama kuva vielä uupuu Tallinnan ja Tukholman kansioista, laitellaan esille kun joudetaan...)

----------


## Eppu

Marraskuu jää huomenna taakse ja alkaa jälleen tuttu jokavuotinen joulun odotus. Vaan mikäpä olisikaan bussiharrastajalle sen mukavampaa kuin ratkoa Oikoradan bussisivujen Joulukalenterin kuva-arvoituksia!?
Joulukalenteri löytyy TÄÄLTÄ ja sisältää 23 kimuranttia luukkua (=joka päivä uusi luukku kehiin), joista jokainen pitää sisällään jonkun liikennöitsijän - menneen tai nykyisen - nimen. Odotus palkitaan jouluaattona luukussa 24, jossa oikeat vastaukset julkistetaan! Jotta ei kenellekään aiheutuisi pahaa mieltä, on kommentointi kuvakansiossa estetty, jottei kukaan paljastaisi oikeita vastauksia liian varhain.

Niinpä joulukalenterin värkkääjä toivottaa täten kaikille rattoisaa joulunodotusta! Ei ainakaan pitäisi olla tylsää...  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Joulukalenteri löytyy TÄÄLTÄ ja sisältää 23 kimuranttia luukkua (=joka päivä uusi luukku kehiin), joista jokainen pitää sisällään jonkun liikennöitsijän - menneen tai nykyisen - nimen.


Tähän mennessä on ollut aivan loistavia pähkinöitä purtavaksi! Kiitos!

----------


## kuukanko

> Odotus palkitaan jouluaattona luukussa 24, jossa oikeat vastaukset julkistetaan! Jotta ei kenellekään aiheutuisi pahaa mieltä, on kommentointi kuvakansiossa estetty, jottei kukaan paljastaisi oikeita vastauksia liian varhain.


Jouluaaton luukku ei ole vielä auennut. Spoilerina laitoin omat arvaukseni nähtäville. Älkää käykö katsomassa, jos haluatte odottaa virallisia vastauksia!

----------


## Eppu

Oikeat vastaukset ovat tässä: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Jouluk...7/Luukku24.jpg

Toivotankin samalla oikein rauhallista ja rattoisaa joulunaikaa kaikille joulukalenterin luukkujen innokkaille ratkojille!

P.S. Saa kommentoida montako luukkua saitte oikein!

----------


## Huppu

Kiitos joulukalenterista!

----------


## Eppu

Alkuvuonna on jo kuvia räpsitty sieltä sun täältä: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2018/
Retro-osaston osalta valmistui hiljattain heinäkuu 2011. Sisältää yhteensä 365 ruutua kun otetaan lukuun Tallinnan kuvakansio joka on laitettu omaksi kokonaisuudekseen: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2011/07/
Tällä hetkellä työn alla on elokuu 2011, joka sisältäisi reissukuvia Latviasta. Niitä en kuitenkaan aio nyt retusoida kun eivät ole tärkeysjärjestyksessä mitenkään kärkipäässä. Sitäpaitsi ne löytyvät jo kuvastostani: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Arkisto/Latvija/

----------


## Eppu

Pitkästä aikaa kuvia! 

Maaliskuu: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2020/03/
Sisältää kuvia kotikaupungin kaduilta, mm. TKL:n mainosbusseja.

Toukokuu: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2020/05/
Sisältää paikkureita Järvenpäästä ja Tuusulasta.

Kovin niukkaa kuitenkin tämä kuvasaalistelu on ollut vallitsevista olosuhteista johtuen. Mutta näillä mennään toistaiseksi...

----------


## Eppu

Pitkästä aikaa muutamia kuvia: https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukausikuvasto/2021/01/

Myös viime kesän kuvia on runsaasti vielä laittamatta esille, mutta ehkä ajan kanssa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Mielenkiinnosta kysyn.
Mikä vanha Transdev tämä on?
https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...9/10030196.jpg

----------


## eemeli113

> Mielenkiinnosta kysyn.
> Mikä vanha Transdev tämä on?
> https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...9/10030196.jpg


BTZ-764, Transdevilla ja edeltäjillä numerolla #203 ja myöhemmin ML-Charter numerolla #209 (kuvassa).

https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BZT-764

----------


## Eppu

Elokuu on valmis ja kaikki kuvat esillä. Heinäkuu on vielä hieman kesken, mutta valmistuu kaiketi lähipäivien aikana. Viron kuvat vielä laittamatta.

----------

